# Where did THAT come from?



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*we all do better sleeping in our own bed*

Sleeping over and traveling to trials can be stressful. Your routines change . The B classes with the random order does help some dogs think better. Not dropping is the number 1 reason to nq in open. I would wonder if you might have done something like flashed a signal or used a different voice. Going around the jump would also suggest stress and confusion. Go home, when you resume training make it fun. Maybe going to different places for matches and training would help to. Last back to basics work on attention. You must have the basics to do 193 work at a trial. Work on his attitude by making training fun. PM me if you have specific question. Good luck, don't be discouraged we have all been there. My very good novice dog in her last novice trial stopped heeling to visit two kids eating hotdogs at ringside. I didn't know till the judge said halt. My dog wasn't there and then I heard snickering from the audience.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You will get em next time. BeBe never liked being away from home fo ra show either.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

The bright side is now you know what to work on with distractions..they do tend to keep us humble..Good luck you are doing great.


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks all.

Believe, me...on my Novice A dog, I learned to work on distractions. We train in the park, we train in parking lots, we train at schools. We train next to little league football games, tennis courts, kids riding bikes, bmx competitions with bull horns.

My Novice A dog required a drill sargeant approach, but my current dog has to have a "party" approach. I have been doing it totally different. He must have just had a bad day.

Poor guy, at class last night, teacher was giving him a "love scratch" to increase his motivation to go over the broad jump...Several times, he stayed for the scratch so we had to make me more exciting. He DOES love a challenge.

Then, poor guy...teacher kept offering an opportunity to get hugs on the long sit. He fell for it every time. I finally stayed in the room and he turned his head as if to say..."I'm sitting, I'm sitting...don't look at me...I'm sitting....ohhhh, I'm sitting" He is SO much fun to work with...a big huggable, lovable goof!

When we put on the pressure, he really goes into action.


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Well, just got back from another NQ weekend. But I am VERY proud to report that I didn't see the same dog that I reported on before. Although he missed the drop on recall, he did respond to my signal but then moved in as if confused. I'm going to go back to the verbal. My boy did awesome heeling (3 pts off), and 1 pt off each on flat retrieve, retrieve over the high (where he did an awesome save and almost went around the jump and turned tighly over it at the last minute!) and broadjump. So other than the NQ, we had 194. 

Now, if we could just keep people from entering the door right next to the gate when I'm in the middle of an about turn


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

You got a 194?? NOW THAT'S SOMETHING TO BE PROUD OF!! Nice job! Work on the little things and in no time everything will fall into place!!


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*your training has paid off*

It's great to see progress and good for you for seeing it during an nq.

"But I am VERY proud to report that I didn't see the same dog that I reported on before. "

That's a good feeling.

Now you can focus on your drop work. Decide which command suits you best. I played food games with me dog which helped a lot. I'd toss cheese 10-15 feet. Told her get it. As soon as she was opening her mouth I would call her back to me. when she was heading at me LOOKING at me I would toss another piece and repeat the process a total of 5 tosses. The last piece i would put in my mouth, she would grab that piece on the fly game over. This game teaches a fast retrieve, tight turn back and active attention. When you have this game you can work the drop into the game by randomly dropping on the call back. Good luck on continued progress


----------

